# Free Thermacell refill pack...



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 20, 2004)

Figured I'd offer up a free Thermacell refill pack (1 bottle/ 3 wicks) for you guys that are trying to figure out how to refill your butane bottle and wicks!   LOL     Cheap way to have some fun on here!      

Same rules as ML had on his harness giveaway.....   closest one to the actual number.   I'll close the guessing out on Sept 21st at 7:00pm.  

We'll open the number spread up with 0 - 1000.   


Good luck,

Bandy


----------



## one_shot_no_mor (Sep 20, 2004)

*I'll guess...*

20


----------



## GABOWHUNTER (Sep 20, 2004)

*Guess*

243


----------



## TOW (Sep 20, 2004)

BANDERSNATCH said:
			
		

> Figured I'd offer up a free Thermacell refill pack (1 bottle/ 3 wicks) for you guys that are trying to figure out how to refill your butane bottle and wicks!   LOL     Cheap way to have some fun on here!
> 
> Same rules as ML had on his harness giveaway.....   closest one to the actual number.   I'll close the guessing out on Sept 21st at 7:00pm.
> 
> ...



My area code number  - 812.........


----------



## leadoff (Sep 20, 2004)

$1 Bob!!!     I am going with the Price is Right special - * 1 *


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Sep 20, 2004)

777


----------



## Hunterrs (Sep 20, 2004)

713
great idea!  Thanks
Robert


----------



## mpowell (Sep 20, 2004)

i looked at the refills and i bet there's a way to reuse them.  just have to find out how!

the thermacell site discusses the active ingredient on the mate, allethrin, that repels the mosquito.  wonder if you can find this ingredient and recharge the mats???

anyway, my guess is . . .

527

thanks for allowing me to play along!


----------



## Hal (Sep 20, 2004)

962


----------



## QuackAddict (Sep 20, 2004)

575


----------



## DanSmith (Sep 20, 2004)

300


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 20, 2004)

442 for me!!!


----------



## beretta (Sep 20, 2004)

682


----------



## Keith48 (Sep 20, 2004)

548


----------



## broadhead (Sep 20, 2004)

875


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Sep 20, 2004)

836


----------



## Deepcreekdawg (Sep 20, 2004)

I'll take #23.  Thanks


----------



## robema31 (Sep 20, 2004)

*How about......*

336, thats a winner right there boys!!!


----------



## Steady73 (Sep 20, 2004)

222


----------



## hpurvis (Sep 20, 2004)

667


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Sep 20, 2004)

123


----------



## rwg (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd like an 8 please.   8


----------



## Ga-Spur (Sep 20, 2004)

My license no. 707  .


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Sep 20, 2004)

357


----------



## Goddard (Sep 20, 2004)

555 and THANK YOU!!


----------



## Mrbowdeadly (Sep 20, 2004)

*714* 

Thanks!
MBD


----------



## camotoy (Sep 20, 2004)

*put me*

in the pot -----88


----------



## Eddy M. (Sep 20, 2004)

911  eddy


----------



## Just 1 More (Sep 20, 2004)

Eddy M beat to it...   

Guess i'll guess....  170 (as in B&C)


----------



## briguyz71 (Sep 21, 2004)

*My guess*

308


----------



## HT2 (Sep 21, 2004)

480................... :  :


----------



## Walkie Takie (Sep 21, 2004)

*good #*

#  444  w/t


----------



## Big Dawg (Sep 21, 2004)

*thanks.....*

How about 751


----------



## Randy (Sep 21, 2004)

50!


----------



## HayBurner (Sep 21, 2004)

333


----------



## horsecreek (Sep 21, 2004)

me, 24


----------



## LongHornHunter (Sep 21, 2004)

297


----------



## Jim McRae (Sep 21, 2004)

270


Jim M.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 21, 2004)

DID I WIN YET??????????


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 21, 2004)

Just a few more hours!!!!!!  

Good to see you got your 'bid' in early this time!      

bandy


----------



## duke13 (Sep 21, 2004)

638


----------



## Trizey (Sep 21, 2004)

I'll go with....420


----------



## duckbill (Sep 21, 2004)

375


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 21, 2004)

Heh guys....just wanted to let you know that, even though this ends at 7:00pm today (meaning the guesses have to be time-stamped before 7:00pm tonight) I will not be able to let you know who won right away since I have plans tonight for a few hours.      (Baseball stuff) 

I will log in as early as  I can to verify the winner though and let y'all know.

Good Luck

Bandy


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 21, 2004)

*I'll say*

617 :  Just a wild guess


----------



## GAGE (Sep 21, 2004)

What is 373?

Thanks for the opportunity!

Gage


----------



## TENPOINT (Sep 21, 2004)

Let's try 134
 TenPoint


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 22, 2004)

Well guys...learned a lot during this giveaway:

1)   That I wish I had a lot more to give away   

2)   That I would have ended this after one day!  LOL


Anyway, I know it's not much but I'm sure the winner will feel good about it....


I decided that the winning number would be the number of 'views' that this thread received....which at this time it looks to be 430.

I'll look up who the winner is and throw in an extra one for the next closest just for the fun of it!   

Be back in a second....

Bandy


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 22, 2004)

With the number being '430' it looks like the closest guesses were:

Trizey 420
Southern Steel 442  (He undercut Walkie Talkie's 444  LOL)

PM me and I'll get these sent out to you tomorrow.

Thanks to all who participated and again, I wish I could have given out a hundred of these.   Those Thermacells sure are great to have.

Bandy


----------



## Trizey (Sep 22, 2004)

> Anyway, I know it's not much but I'm sure the winner will feel good about it....



Yes sir I do feel good, thanks again Bandy!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks again Bandersnatch. I had just went to Wal Mart loking for some and they were out so the timing is perfect.


----------



## HT2 (Sep 23, 2004)

AH IT'S RIGGED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!     

Just kiddin'.....

Hey.....

Let's do this again.....

What else you got to give away???????? :


----------



## BANDERSNATCH (Sep 23, 2004)

* Sore Loser!!!!!!! * 

Like I said, wish I had lots to give away.   

Bandy


----------

